# Construct Validity



## puddleglum

> Analyses of internal consistency,item–total correlations, discriminant validity and *construct validity* through conﬁrmatory factor analysis, indicate that the WHOQOL-BREF has good to excellent psychometric properties of reliability and performs well in preliminary tests of validity



Alguien me ayuda a traducir lo que esta en negrita: construct validity ??? 
dejo el contexto....


----------



## karbri

Lástima que no haya respuesta puddleglum ... tres meses y medio después tengo la misma duda.

Por favor, alguna ayuda??
Gracias de antemano


----------



## SheilaCrosby

Pues, soy inglesa, y me cuesta entenderlo.  Parece jerga muy  fuerte, pero intento.

En esta caso, creo que "construct" seria algo sin realidad fisica, como "libertad" o "la teoria de relitividad".  Entonces dice que an analisado la validez de esta "construct"  y tiene buena pinta.

No es una repuesta muy buena, pero espero que sea mejor que nada.


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *karbri*, ¡Beinvenid@ al foro 


karbri said:


> Lástima que no haya respuesta ...


Posiblemente porque en el aporte original no hay contexto suficiente. Por ejemplo, no es claro que el texto citado sea una oración completa. Después de un vistazo acá, quien sabe añades información que nos ayude a ayudarte.

Saludos


----------



## karbri

Es cierto, mil disculpas, tampoco puse el término en contexto.
Esta es la oración completa:
"While intensely involved in the increasingly sophisticated scholarly discussion of methodology and *construct validity* of his and others’ cultural dimensions, Hofstede kept his eye on the applications of his findings across a wide variety of fields".
Lo dejé como validez constructiva... pero estoy a tiempo de cambiarlo. Alguna sugerencia??
Muchas gracias​


----------



## coolbrowne

Gracias por aclarar, *karbri*

De hecho no es la misma duda porque se trata de un otro texto. Sin embargo, es como al contrario





karbri said:


> Lo dejé como validez constructiva...


Fíjate que el elemento principal de la expresión es "validity", siendo "construct" su atributo. Por lo tanto
construct validity - validez de constructo/construcción​Sospecho que la palabra "constructo" haya sido inventata precisamente para traducir "construct". De todas maneras, así como aparece en el texto, se queda
...la discusión académica cada vez más sofisticada de la metodología y de la validez de constructos/construcciones...​Saludos


----------



## karbri

Eres lo máximo, muchas gracias a ti y a Sheila...


----------



## Trixa

Hola karbri, igual es un poco tarde porque ya veo que tu último post es de mayo, pero por si aún te sirviera de ayuda te comento que he entrado buscando la misma palabra, construct, y aún sin tener una definición clara de la misma (que para eso la estaba buscando jeje) por el contexto en que me la he encontrando la entiendo como una variable o dimensión que engloba a otras. Como ejemplo, que el constructo lealtad (de un cliente a una marca determinada) engloba las variables: recomendación a terceros, tolerancia al precio e intención de recompra.
En tu caso, el construct validity se referiría a un proceso de validación de esta afirmación, es decir, a la comprobación de que realmente la lealtad puede ser definida, y por lo tanto recoge, las variables que te he comentado.
Un saludo!


----------



## bioest

Quizás es un poco tarde para responder a estas dudas sobre la traducción de "construct validity" pero es que justamente ahora he estado también preocupada con esa traducción. "Construct validity" en inglés, es un atributo que debe tener una escala de medición, particularmente una escala que se desarrolla o construye para medir algún concepto abstracto como calidad de vida por ejemplo.
Entonces creo que la mejor traducción es "validez de concepto", para esta idea tengo en cuenta que la palabra "construct" en inglés es sinónimo de " "concept" que sí se puede traducir al  español como concepto. Tengo en cuenta también que este tipo de validez se refiere precisamente al concepto que está detrás de la propiedad que se intenta medir con una escala. Desafortunadamente lo que veo más es la traducción a "validez de constructo" pero constructo no es una palabra del idioma español y entonces se convierte en un anglicismo no aceptado.
Espero que me escuchen, pienso publicar algo al respecto.


----------



## Subter

Hola,

Soy investigadora de psicología, y conozco bien el término.

- Construct validity es un término técnico de método científico y se traduce como "VALIDEZ DE CONSTRUCTO", en los textos en español de método científico y psicometría. 

- Constructo sí es una palabra correcta en idioma español, está en el diccionario de la real academia con una definición bastante adecuada.  Los psicólogos decimos "constructo" todo el tiempo 

- Constructo no es lo mismo exactamente que concepto...  pero creo que eso queda fuera de esta discusión, que además terminó hace tiempo 

Saludos!!!


----------

